# IH 606 and implement purchase



## Deerfield49 (Nov 23, 2010)

I have a chance to purchase a IH606 gas, in good shape, comes with spare parts tractor, 5' bush hog mower, finishing mower, boom pole, two row rolling cultivator and MF 21 disc for $4K. Has anybody got any issues to report on this model tractor?


----------



## 62IH606 (Mar 14, 2011)

Did you ever buy the tractor? I recently purchased a 606 gas, love it. Have you found a good source for parts or implement, Im looking for a backhoe.


----------

